# 350Z Hp numbers



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Car: 2003 Nissan 350z, copper-orange, 3k miles on motor, fully loaded with all options (not the track model).
Using a dynojet 248C Dynomometer max SAE corrected power was measured to be 225 hp at 6250 RPM. It has a very flat and large torque curve, as most new nissans do.
Max torque was 220.1 ft-lb @ 4750rpm and the average torque was an awesome 200 ft-lb.
Just though I would let you guys know.
p.s. The traction control turn off switch is under the dash , left of the steering wheel. Much more fun to drive this way....
cheers
-aaron suchy
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

suchy01 said:


> *Car: 2003 Nissan 350z, copper-orange, 3k miles on motor, fully loaded with all options (not the track model).
> Using a dynojet 248C Dynomometer max SAE corrected power was measured to be 225 hp at 6250 RPM. It has a very flat and large torque curve, as most new nissans do.
> Max torque was 220.1 ft-lb @ 4750rpm and the average torque was an awesome 200 ft-lb.
> Just though I would let you guys know.
> ...


With 100 octane unleaded instead of thecrappy 91 octane stuff we are stuck with here in california, I have seen the Z's power jump to 235hp with just the fuel!

A tankful of 100 octane unleaded is proably the cheapest power upgrade for the Z!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

225whp is nice, but I think it should be more. Given that it's rated at 287hp, 225whp means a 22% drivetrain loss which is much higher than usual.

Maybe it needs to break in a little more.. =)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spyder said:


> *225whp is nice, but I think it should be more. Given that it's rated at 287hp, 225whp means a 22% drivetrain loss which is much higher than usual.
> 
> Maybe it needs to break in a little more.. =) *


Yeah some 350's have dynoed as high as 250+ hp. Our dyno figures were on Stillen's dyno which seems to read low compared to others.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

maybe a take ful of 100 is cheap but it will really add up....id rather spend $ on mods that dont come and go at 4.50 a gallon


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Those are some killer numbers.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

03trackmodel said:


> *maybe a take ful of 100 is cheap but it will really add up....id rather spend $ on mods that dont come and go at 4.50 a gallon *


 That $4.50 per gallon is actually worth it.  When I put 1/2 a tank full in my B14, I noticed a bit more power (if that is possible) lol.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Spyder said:


> *225whp is nice, but I think it should be more. Given that it's rated at 287hp, 225whp means a 22% drivetrain loss which is much higher than usual.
> 
> Maybe it needs to break in a little more.. =) *


20% is pretty standard for a RWD car. the extra 2% is not that big of a deal. My friends modded 95 M3 puts out about 207-215 whp. The 350Z seems to be doing OK for itself if you ask me. I would take a 350Z any day of the week over any other 27K car on the market right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Here are some numbers from a recent dyno test I did. 

Motor Temperature: 180-185F
Max RWHP: [email protected] rpms
Max RW FT/LB: [email protected] rpms

http://my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13909


----------

